# Take care guys



## Fleurignacois (Sep 17, 2011)

Somebody with a great sense of humour decorated this men's room in Prague


----------



## RedTash (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh no!!!


----------



## Todd Trumpet (Sep 7, 2011)

Bashful kidneys...

...meet TERRIFIED KIDNEYS!

Todd


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

That's certainly . . . deflating?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I wonder if they know about shrinkage

and 

This is not a good way speed up the line


----------

